# sorry i been a stranger weather and work



## Dannyrgardner (Nov 30, 2015)

I been getting ready for the weather to break I've got several places I plan to search.  I actually found a site on private property that has some older stuff than I've been posting so get ready I'll be here soon with pics of some good stuff. As far as the passion its still here full force. I have found something I have done my homework and still am at a bump . what is this


----------



## ScottBSA (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi, I love to play wuz that.   Here's my guess.  Horse and buggy days.  I assume the round part is hollow.  It went over a stick attached to the buggy and either a buggy whip or reins went over the curly part.  If you rotate the picture 90 degrees to the right, I think that was the vertical position.Who's next!Scott


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 3, 2015)

And when a bottle just don't get your attention at all then this is the start of a cut bottle sipping glass. Lol


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 4, 2015)

Rein holder sounds good to me, I got nothing better.


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice finds... where is the Nehi from?


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 5, 2015)

How can I tell where the nehi is from


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 6, 2015)

Not all have cities, but the older ones had the town embossed around one side of the heel ring. Sometimes on the base.


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 6, 2015)

I'll look after I get home


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 6, 2015)

2find4me said:
			
		

> Not all have cities, but the older ones had the town embossed around one side of the heel ring. Sometimes on the base.


His looks to be 1954. Not sure if that's "older" with Nehi or not, but it's a late deco piece.


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 6, 2015)

In that case, it shouldn't have any city embossed.


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 6, 2015)

No it has a number on 6945


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 6, 2015)

The base appears to have this on it: *7. <(I)> 54* Which translates to, Glasshouse 7, year 1954.


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 6, 2015)

Someday I'll get out of these fifties but until then I'll probably keep picking them up. If it was up to me I would probably stay in a creek bottom or hole all the time. I can't get enough. I just ordered a metal detector and my wife is praying I don't get any worse lol.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 7, 2015)

If no one answered you. That first metal thing you posted  is a "shutter stop" it holds a window shutter from blowing open.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 7, 2015)

You do need to not let yourself be too addicted. Too many people run their family and financial life into the ground due to this hobby. You should hold the hobby, not let the hobby hold you.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Dec 7, 2015)

Danny, what metal detector are you getting?


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 7, 2015)

It's not a real expensive one its a crosslinks


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 7, 2015)

Thank u


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 7, 2015)

You know I remember when I first started you said that to me I was wondering why did he say that but you are right. I think about bottles all the time and I can tell my wife doesn't have the passion. So I try to work around the bust life and not let this obsess me. Thanks for the concern


----------



## CreekWalker (Dec 7, 2015)

Hard, not be obsessed with the hunt, it's gold fever, really, the passion for new glass, gets in your blood! I've seen the same thing happen, with native American relic, Civil War relic diggers, who would ,risk financial hardship,  risk life and limb and their freedom, to take very risky endeavors for a very little gain. Keep digging and be careful.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Dec 8, 2015)

Dannyrgardner said:
			
		

> It's not a real expensive one its a crosslinks


10-4 I found my first old bottles with a metal detector way back when. MD picked up the rusty old cans and junk, dug down and found Hood's Sarsaparillas, Black Cat Stove Enamel, Mason's 1858s, some local beers and a Bartlett's Dressing and I was hooked to bottle collecting.


----------

